# Why???



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Been up since 2:45 - can't sleep again. So, logged in at work and got some stuff done. Did some laundry - lots of laundry. And here arises the question - can anyone explain why a teenage boy cannot take off a pair of pants without turning one leg inside out??? There was not one pair, from either son, that did not have a leg turned inside out. My pants don't come off that way! What's the deal? Is it something in the jeans er, genes?









I think I'll take a shower now and use all the hot water. Have a nice day.

Scott


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Sorry Scott I can't help you.







I think it is a bit peculiar tho.








Must be in the genes.


----------



## Ride-n-10 (Sep 18, 2006)

thats how their brain work


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Let them go thru the laundry that way and return them inside out, they'll get the idea









Mike


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

> why a teenage boy cannot take off a pair of pants without turning one leg inside out???


it isn't limited to teenage boys, both my kids DD 6, DS 8 do the same thing...I think it is just to make us crazy!



> Let them go thru the laundry that way and return them inside out, they'll get the idea wink_smilie.gif


tried that Mike, mine didn't get it...perhaps an "older mind" will understand!

'tis a puzzlement!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

can relate to not sleeping! they boys probably drop their drawers and step out of them instead of pulling them off?


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

As Bill Cosby says, "kids are born with brain damaged and as they grow up at some point they get better". With girls it's usually in their 20's and with boys it's in their 30's, most of the time. My 19 year old DS is already showing some signs of improvment. My 12 year old DD hasn't reached her peak yet, and my 10 year OLD DS is still in his terible 2's.... It's lots of fun around here!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

My boys are okay with their pants now, it took some hard work but now they end up in the laundry room the correct way.

The problem is the socks. They show up all knotted and the DW will not un roll them anymore to wash them. So they are washed that way and since you can not pair up socks that are rolled they end up in an old laundry basket and when the boys need socks they rummage through this basket. I think it is getting through to them that this is not acceptable when the oldest went to get his base ball socks and they were not really very clean or dry. Only time will tell.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> The problem is the socks. They show up all knotted and the DW will not un roll them anymore to wash them. So they are washed that way and since you can not pair up socks that are rolled they end up in an old laundry basket and when the boys need socks they rummage through this basket.










Hmmm, I'll have to try that one.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Sorry you couldn't sleep, Scott. I finished my taxes, last night, and couldn't sleep, either. Laundry and kids? That's an age-old problem for us, isn't it. I have always experienced the socks deal, which is one of my pet peeves. Why was I the only one (including ex-husbands x2, God bless their departed souls) in the whole house that was capable of turning their socks right side out??








Sure is sweet of you to do the laundry and do it correctly.







I threatened both of my hubbies after their "attempts" at doing laundry to help!! First one washed ALL my dressy work clothes in HOT WATER and second one put BLEACH in EVERYTHING!!







Good to know there's a few men around that know how to do laundry!!








Darlene


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

sgalady said:


> Sorry you couldn't sleep, Scott. I finished my taxes, last night, and couldn't sleep, either. Laundry and kids? That's an age-old problem for us, isn't it. I have always experienced the socks deal, which is one of my pet peeves. Why was I the only one (including ex-husbands x2, God bless their departed souls) in the whole house that was capable of turning their socks right side out??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I cook and clean too. I'm really quite a catch.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> Sorry you couldn't sleep, Scott. I finished my taxes, last night, and couldn't sleep, either. Laundry and kids? That's an age-old problem for us, isn't it. I have always experienced the socks deal, which is one of my pet peeves. Why was I the only one (including ex-husbands x2, God bless their departed souls) in the whole house that was capable of turning their socks right side out??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I cook and clean too. I'm really quite a catch.








[/quote]
Yep,
If you do all that, whoever has you is one lucky person!!







Sure hope they appreciate you!!








Darlene


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

sgalady said:


> tried that Mike, mine didn't get it...perhaps an "older mind" will understand!


Tim finally got it didn't he?


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> You shoulda seen him walk across the surface of that pond, too - simply amazing!!


 It was just my height that made it look like I was walking on the water. I was actually *IN* the water with Cordell.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> You shoulda seen him walk across the surface of that pond, too - simply amazing!!


 It was just my height that made it look like I was walking on the water. I was actually *IN* the water with Cordell.








[/quote]
AWWWWWWW - Scott. And here I was being soooooo impressed. Another image shot down


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> Sorry you couldn't sleep, Scott. I finished my taxes, last night, and couldn't sleep, either. Laundry and kids? That's an age-old problem for us, isn't it. I have always experienced the socks deal, which is one of my pet peeves. Why was I the only one (including ex-husbands x2, God bless their departed souls) in the whole house that was capable of turning their socks right side out??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


* I cook and clean too. I'm really quite a catch.*








[/quote]

Ya think







I'll have to ask Karen next weekend


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

When I do the girls laundry, I make them turn everything right side in before I wash. They slowly get the idea. sloooowly


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

I call the kids to turn it right side while I sort and as punishment, I make them finish sorting....

I cant stand the "layered" t-shirt look because DD never pulls them apart - needless to say, she is our "unofficial" sorter.

In trying to give the kids a hint, I have not done the offending articles of clothing, called them to make it right and have them sort, let it go through the wash and then fold as is, but this last one annoys me and I try to go through my days not annoying myself - others, yes, but not myself









It is so nice to know that my kids arent the only ones who seem to think that mom runs a hotel with full service at beckon call....









They are slowly getting it and I tend to try and drive it home when they complain - my comment is always "well, so and so's parents must love them more" or "I am sorry you got such awful parents"







I get the "smile" and then off they go - I just dont think they get it sometimes


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

To get one's pants off and not have the trouser legs inverted, one must bend over and actually grab the pantleg end of the trouser and pull one's leg out.

It's much easier to shake one foot free, stand on that one pant leg and just walk away from it, in fact pulling off the second pantleg, leaving it "inverted".

Mark


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

FraTra said:


> As Bill Cosby says, "kids are born with brain damaged and as they grow up at some point they get better". With girls it's usually in their 20's and with boys it's in their 30's, most of the time. My 19 year old DS is already showing some signs of improvment. My 12 year old DD hasn't reached her peak yet, and my 10 year OLD DS is still in his terible 2's.... It's lots of fun around here!


BTW...... that was Drain Bamage.......


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

jedmunson said:


> It is so nice to know that my kids arent the only ones who seem to think that mom runs a hotel with full service at beckon call....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BRAVO!! However, I'd just tell them I loved them SO much I wanted them to grow up into responsible adults, so they won't be dependent on someone else to do everything for them when they grow up!! After listening to such a long response a few times, they'll probably get the idea and just do it without complaint!!








Darlene


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

sgalady said:


> BRAVO!! However, I'd just tell them I loved them SO much I wanted them to grow up into responsible adults, so they won't be dependent on someone else to do everything for them when they grow up!! After listening to such a long response a few times, they'll probably get the idea and just do it without complaint!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not our 12 yo ..... the eyes roll and the glased eyes come out with any comment regarding self dependence that requires effort.. unless it is something he wants badly then it is truely a different story!

Map Guy


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

While our son is still only five, I can totally imagine how things will evolve in a few years. The wet dirty sock ball thing is just wrong...they drive me nuts!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

We have a little different problem.

DD thinks that if something has TOUCHED her body, that it must be washed before she can even consider wearing it.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Lady Di said:


> We have a little different problem.
> 
> DD thinks that if something has TOUCHED her body, that it must be washed before she can even consider wearing it.


Sounds like you need a body/clothes washer combo for her!!















Darlene


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> Been up since 2:45 - can't sleep again. So, logged in at work and got some stuff done. Did some laundry - lots of laundry. And here arises the question - can anyone explain why a teenage boy cannot take off a pair of pants without turning one leg inside out??? There was not one pair, from either son, that did not have a leg turned inside out. My pants don't come off that way! What's the deal? Is it something in the jeans er, genes?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Usually this problem doesn't happen until after puberty. Reason being is that there is something in one or the other pant leg that will not allow it to bend at the knee. So that pant leg gets turned inside out in the process.


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

Lady Di said:


> We have a little different problem.
> 
> DD thinks that if something has TOUCHED her body, that it must be washed before she can even consider wearing it.


YES







That is the "its easier to put it in the hamper than actually put it up" strain of laundryitis








My DD was not actually "cured" but made a huge leap forward when I wouldnt wash something that she wanted to wear that wasnt really dirty but just in the laundry. I wouldnt let her pull it out and told her she had to wait until our weekly washing.

Darlene - I love that response - will try it next because the sarcasm goes right past them


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

> Tim finally got it didn't he?


 LOL Judi, and NO he still hasn't gotten it, I was referring to Mike's girls...oh Woe is me!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

What??


----------

